# Triplet update---almost 7 months



## cdmay (Mar 27, 2012)

Its been almost seven months since the cherry-head triplets hatched here. Raising such small tortoises has been an interesting and rewarding experience for us. As they have grown the two larger siblings named Huey and Dewey have demonstrated that they are really very normal young tortoises. Both are responsive and show perfect growth.
The smallest of the three named Peanut, has also grown quite well although he started off as the runtiest of the runts. 
This is a typical sight. The three of them emerging from their overnight hide after the spotlight is turned on...







Here are three photos of them taken this afternoon. The largest is Dewey followed by Huey and then Peanut...
















As you can see, they do seem to be growing well. Here are their plastrons...






One thing is for sure, none of the three are going to win prizes for their beauty. But they are neat looking nonetheless.
Peanut's favorite food is still mushrooms and he will get them about once a week. In this first photo he has started working on one...






A few minutes later and you can see his progress...






He is a long way from being a handful...






But then the three of them together are...






Hard to believe they started off like this, a slimy little mess of legs and butts...






For the record here are their lengths and weights as of today, March 27.
Huey--7.3 cm 80 grams
Dewey--7.8 cm 95.5 grams
Peanut-- 5.6 cm 37 grams. Peanut is almost a full ten times his original weight.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice to see them doing so well, and remember if you ever adopt peanut out, I am your man.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Mar 27, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## pdrobber (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks for the update!


----------



## wellington (Mar 27, 2012)

It's so great that they are doing good. I think they are beautiful


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad to see them all thriving!!!!


----------



## terryo (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you Carl! Peanut still has those beetle eyes!


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 27, 2012)

They are looking so very good...


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been hoping to hear more on the triumphant trio! I cracked up at your comment about their not winning prizes for their beauty. I think their head patterns are very unique and beautiful. Pretty symmetrical and I dig the orange coloration - my next cherryhead is definitely going to have more orange if I can help it


----------



## DixieParadise (Mar 27, 2012)

I think "Peanut" has captured all of our hearts. They look great...but then look who is taking care of them... Thanks again for the update..


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 27, 2012)

love to see photo updates, peanut is so cute and small compared to the others 
they look very good.


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 27, 2012)

Fascinating, everything about them. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Laura (Mar 27, 2012)

updates! yay!!! i was wondering..


----------



## bigred (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update, they are very beautiful


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that they're doing well! Peanut is growing nicely.  Such sweet triplets!! 
Thanks again for the update.


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow! They're frickin' gorgeous!


----------



## cemmons12 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for the updates! My wife and I are so happy to read and see picture updates! They all look great to me, and I for one think Peanut is the cutest little tort!!


----------



## RuthieHurry (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome update! I like the fact that you put one of the orignal pictures in there, too.


----------



## Momof4 (Mar 28, 2012)

Love the updates! They looked so much bigger in the pics until I saw them in your hand. They are beautiful and still very cute!


----------



## allegraf (Mar 28, 2012)

They looked so much bigger in the pics until I saw them in your hand.

That is because Carl has bear paws for hands! They are really a good size and look fantastic!


----------



## tweeter (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I think they're beautiful! Love seeing the updates, they never cease to amaze....


----------



## TortieLuver (Mar 28, 2012)

That's so neat! Thanks for the update. You certainly don't see many triplets survive and it's great to see their development once they are all born.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 28, 2012)

They're growing so smoothly. Thanks, Carl...love your pictures.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 28, 2012)

allegraf said:


> They looked so much bigger in the pics until I saw them in your hand.
> 
> That is because Carl has bear paws for hands! They are really a good size and look fantastic!



The babies look great... but the really interesting thing is to learn that Carl has bear paw hands that are a good size and look fantastic! (Which, considering they are bear paws, I assume that by 'fantastic', she means 'something out of a fantasy'!)


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## RV's mom (Mar 28, 2012)

So glad to see them healthy and doing well. Thanks for the update and pics!!

teri


----------



## cdmay (Mar 29, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> allegraf said:
> 
> 
> > They looked so much bigger in the pics until I saw them in your hand.
> ...



_sigh_....you just had to notice that didn't you? Next time I'll hold them with my feet.


----------



## ada caro (Mar 29, 2012)

soooo nice.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have so enjoyed watching these three develop! Thanks for sharing with all of us!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you so much Carl for keeping us all updated. I am always excited to see when you have posted an update on the triplets.


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 29, 2012)

cdmay said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > allegraf said:
> ...



Wow! Are your feet 'fantastic' too? Mine are just plain ugly.


----------



## Weldd (Mar 30, 2012)

This is the feel good tortoise story of the year. Well I guess technically of 2011. I love these updates. They look fantastic!


----------



## pam (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome pictures thank you so much for the update


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 2, 2012)

Fantastic ! Thanks for the update


----------



## rhachic (Apr 5, 2012)

I just followed this whole happening and i have to say this is truly amazing. It's so great that they're still alive and well and growing. And peanut is soooo small! You must be a great parent to them for them to be doing so well


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 5, 2012)




----------

